# changement région lecteur DVD



## macdécallée (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

ça y est j'ai réparé un de mes G3...j'y ai même installé mac os X 4... le charme auprès du vendeur a marché...

bref, maintenant, j'ai un souci avec le lecteur DVD, qui refuse les dvd gravés, et par ailleurs les dvd achetés. pour ces derniers, il dit qu'ils ne sont pas de la bonne région dvd ...

SOS
comment changer la région et enlever ce blocage (j'ai des dvd de toutes les régions) ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (10 Novembre 2008)

Le blocage est définitif, il faut passer par un autre logiciel, VLC par exemple.


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Le blocage est définitif, il faut passer par un autre logiciel, VLC par exemple.


 
Je confirme... cela dit, comme ce lecteur semble être en train de mourrir (il ne lit plus les DVD gravé), il est peut-être opportun de le changer (ça vaut dans les 30 euros) et ainsi repartir avec un lecteur qui acceptera qu'on lui définisse une région pour les DVDVideo du commerce


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2008)

Si ton graveur est dans ceux qui sont dispo, regarde ce site . 
A tes risques et périls, je (nous) ne sommes pas responsables blablabla !


----------



## macdécallée (11 Novembre 2008)

ok, j'ai récupéré un lecteur dvd d'un pc... c'est compatible pour un mac ?

si oui, ça répondra au pb des dvd gravés, mais pas au pb de région
...
j'ai installé VLC... et ça plante à chaque fois...donc  c'est pas la soluce...

y'a pas des logiciels qui débloquent pour les macs, j'en trouve pour pc mais mac...galère

avez-vous des sites à m'indiquer svp?
merci


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2008)

VLC marche très bien pour lire les dvd toutes zones
et particulierement les anciens VLC ( serie 086)

si ca plante c'est à cause de l'OS à redresser


----------



## macdécallée (11 Novembre 2008)

merci, 
j'avais installer la version9.2 (je croie ) de vlc... je me suis plantée.. je suis en train de télécharger la version086...on verra comme ça...

mais quid des dvd gravés et autres dvix ?


----------



## macdécallée (11 Novembre 2008)

en fouillant le forum (je débute en mac et forum), j'ai pu identifier mon mac (don) et mon lecteur dvd que voici:
MATSHITADVD-ROM SR-8186

et comme certains l'ont déjà dit, il n'est pas précisé s'il lit des R+ ou R- (notion floue)
cela signifie-t-il qu'avec ce lecteur c'est même pas la peine d'envisager de lire des dvd maison ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2008)

c'est ecrit dans tes infos 

menu pomme /à propos de ce mac  /" plus d'info" /section materiel

en passant si tu dois ajouter une info peu après avoir posté vaut mieux corriger un post plutot que reposter
ca se fait via


----------

